# Klapphandy mit MP3-Player unter 65 €



## Dustin91 (26. April 2009)

*Klapphandy mit MP3-Player unter 65 €*

Hi Leute,
da mein K550i kaputt gegangen ist brauche ich nun ein neues Handy.
Es sollte vorzugsweise von Sony Ericsson oder Nokia sein, andere Marken gehen auch, wenn das P/L-Verhältnis stimmt.

Folgende Eigenschaften muss es haben:
-zwischen 40-60 €
-Mp3-Player (geil wäre mit Klinkenanschluss)
-Klappform

Jo, das wars eigentlich.

Ich hoffe, dass meine Wünsche nicht zu exotisch sind.
lg Dustin


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2009)

*AW: Handy mit MP3-Player und guter Kamera unter 100 €*

wie wär es damit: Motorola E8 Rokr Handy ohne Branding: Amazon.de: Elektronik speicherslot, 2MP, 3,5mm-anschluss - alles vorhanden. bzw. hier noch mehr shops: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a337410.html 

wie gut die fotos sind, weiß ich aber nicht, vlt. gibt es ja nen test zB bei xonio.com


ich hatte ein k770i, da war die cam echt gut, 160€, aber leider ging es auch kaputt, hab mir dann (gab kaufpreis zurück) aber ein w350i geholt und mit vom restgled lieber ein games und ne CD geholt  

ich hab nämlich gemerkt, dass ich die cam des k770i echt nur für "fun" benutzt hab, dafür aber den MP3 player so oft, dass ich meinen separaten player nicht mehr benutzt hab. da wollte ich dann lieber ein handy, bei dem man trotz tastensperre die MP3-funktionen bedienen kann, bei dem die cam aber egal is (eben das w350i).


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Handy mit MP3-Player und guter Kamera unter 100 €*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wie wär es damit: Motorola E8 Rokr Handy ohne Branding: Amazon.de: Elektronik speicherslot, 2MP, 3,5mm-anschluss - alles vorhanden. bzw. hier noch mehr shops: Motorola ROKR E8 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> wie gut die fotos sind, weiß ich aber nicht, vlt. gibt es ja nen test zB bei xonio.com
> 
> ...


Jo, danke.
Aber die Kamera hat keinen Autofokus und auch kein Licht.
Und da ich sehr viele Fotos mache ist das schon ziemlich wichtig für mich.
Nur was ich nicht verstehe ist die Firmenidee von Sony Ericsson.
Hab damals 2005 das W800i gehabt, und das macht immer noch bessere Fotos als heute 2 Megapixelhandys aus dem Hause Sony Ericsson.
Z.b. sind die W800i-Bilder besser als die vom K550i.

Ich hoffe es hat vllt. doch noch jemand ne passende Idee.

Oder weiß zufällig jemand, wie man sofort einen Handyvertrag kündigen kann?
Wenn ja, dann sagt es mir
Würde einige Probleme lösen.

lg Dustin


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2009)

*AW: Handy mit MP3-Player und guter Kamera unter 100 €*

naja, 2MP allein sagt ja nix aus. es gibt welche mit 3MP, deren bilder schlechter sind. auch der preis sagt da nix aus.

du musst halt auch bedenken: ne halbwegs gute NUR cam kostet ja auch nicht nur 30€. du willst ne gute cam UND noch handy inkl. MP3 & co für 100€ ?


das w800i war halt auch damals eines der besseren modelle, kostete ohne vertrag über 300€... 

zB ein k810i hat ja auch ne sehr gute cam und AFocus und blitz - kostet aber halt auch dementsprechend 160-200€. oder das k770i halt 140-150€. 


wegen des vertrags: da kann man nicht so einfach raus. man kann aber vlt. mit ein wenig handeln den vetrag vorzeitig verlängern und dann ein preiswerteres bekommen. wie lang läuft der denn noch?


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Handy mit MP3-Player und guter Kamera unter 100 €*



Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, 2MP allein sagt ja nix aus. es gibt welche mit 3MP, deren bilder schlechter sind. auch der preis sagt da nix aus.


Das weiß ich selbst, aber wie hoch sind denn die Chancen das eins mit weniger MP bessere Fotos macht?


Im Dezember läuft er aus, aber ich hab nicht vor ihn zu verlängern.
Will mir nämlich nach der Kündigung ne Simyokarte holen.


*EDIT: *
Ok, und wie siehts aus mit nem Handy das keine Kamera aber einen guten Mp3-Player hat?
Sollte dann nicht mehr als 60 Euro kosten.
Geil wär ein Klappmodell.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2009)

*AW: Klapphandy mit MP3-Player unter 65 €*

also, ich hab wie gesagt das w350i, das ist ein quasi-klapphandy (man klappt nur den unteren teil auf/zu, und "zu" wird die oberfläche dann zum MP3-bedienfeld)

damit bin ich voll zufrieden, kostet aber eher 80€: GSM ohne Vertrag Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (vor 2 monaten hab ich ich 100€ bezahlt...). hat auch ne cam, aber echt nur für absolute schnappschüsse...


----------

